# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ماهي الأبحاث التي كتبت في التقنيات الحديثة؟

## أبو يوسف العتيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

أسأل عن الأبحاث التي كتبت في أحكام التقنيات الحديثة؟
على غرار بحث "أثر التقنية الحديثة في إختلاف الفقهاء" تأليف هشام آل الشيخ.
فأرجوا ممن يعرف بحثاً مطبوعاً في ذلك أن يفيدنا بعنوانه وما أسم الدار الطابعة له؟ولو كان في مسألة واحدة.
أفاد الله من أفادنا.

----------


## فهدالغيهب

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هناك كتاب عن الأحكام الفقهية للتعاملات الالكترونية للدكتور عبدالرحمن السند

----------


## أبو يوسف العتيبي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

